# Giroud ok. Niente esami.



## admin (7 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.

*Il CorSera conferma: per Giroud solo una botta con l'Empoli ci sarà. *


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2022)

up


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.


Bene così.
Abbiamo bisogno di lui in questo momento, almeno finchè Rebic non inizia a giocare come si deve.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.


Menomale, almeno ogni tanto ci dice bene. Altrimenti saremmo stati praticamente senza attaccanti.


----------



## Kayl (7 Marzo 2022)

Evidentemente quando è andato giù la ferita si è riaperta facendogli male ed è uscito per quello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Marzo 2022)

per fortuna... per fortuna...


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.


Meglio così.limportante non rientri Romagnoli, anche se sarà probabilmente il nostro Biglia.


----------



## Daniele87 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.


Eh... Il buon Koulibaly aveva ben capito che bisognava azzoppare Giroud per eliminare l'unico terminale in grado di fare goal. Quando su Dazn hanno zoomato sulla ferita non credevo che sarebbe potuto rimanere in campo, al massimo avrebbe completato il primo tempo e sarebbe uscito subito all'inizio della ripresa. Menomale... A quest'ora staremmo parlando di tutt'altra partita.


----------



## Maravich49 (7 Marzo 2022)

Ero certo, dalla dinamica delle immagini, che si fosse fatto male seriamente. 
Bene, anzi, benissimo così.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.


speriamo bene, si sta rivelando un giocatore importantissimo


----------



## Roger84 (7 Marzo 2022)

Una volta tanto ci dicono bene gl'infortuni! Benissimo così, ora concentrati per Empoli!!! Partita d'importanza assurda!!!


----------



## LukeLike (7 Marzo 2022)

Non so neanche come abbia fatto a rimanere in campo dopo quel taglio... io comunque mi ci sono già affezionato, al di là dei gol pesantissimi segnati, si è ambientato alla grande, parla già molto bene in italiano e ha sposato i nostri colori. Poco fa ha pubblicato una foto su Instagram del compleanno di suo figlio con scritto "happy birthday my lil AC Milan boy".


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.



Bravo Oliviero.

Peccato per qualche anno di troppo, mi piace il suo spirito e ha lo sguardo di uno a cui piace giocare.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Giroud, dopo la botta ricevuta alla caviglia, sta meglio. Tant'è che il francese oggi non effettuerà nemmeno i classici esami di rito.



Strano, non starà fuori tre mesi.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Evidentemente quando è andato giù la ferita si è riaperta facendogli male ed è uscito per quello.



Un trauma cosi, basta che prendi un altro colpo proprio li, oppure che ti freddi un attimo, e lo senti eccome...


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

*Il CorSera conferma: per Giroud solo una botta con l'Empoli ci sarà. *


----------

